# crappy vid ;)



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thought i would do another vid


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ooops that didnt work


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ok heres the link. embedding isnt working. YouTube - 002.AVI


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

*trying again*


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice video jay!
The pleco on the right side of the tank, Albino looking one munching on a piece of yam by himself, is that a common pleco? Huge!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Nice video jay!
> The pleco on the right side of the tank, Albino looking one munching on a piece of yam by himself, is that a common pleco? Huge!


yeah it was sold to me as a chocolate albino. i give up on the embedding thing


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

sent you a PM.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Some very awesome fish! The Black Ghost Knife must raise some eyebrows when people see it


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Some very awesome fish! The Black Ghost Knife must raise some eyebrows when people see it


yeah my kids love it for sure. its funny to watch it swim loops in and out of the pvc pipe.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

*video of the plywood tank*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

hey it worked....hahaha


----------

